# Eagle Mason Jar



## HeatherBell89 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to collecting jars and my collection is really small. I found this jar at a thrift store today. Can someone tell me a little about it?

 Two sides say Eagle Mason. The other two sides have measurments up to 20 ounces. I know its probably not worth much but I can't find anything about them online. 












 Thanks in advance.


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Heather and welcome to the forum. 
 The jar is a modern product jar according to the Red Book of Fruit Jars. I remember getting one a couple of years ago when I purchased some type of sauce from the grocery.
 You will find a jar section if you scroll down.
 George


----------

